# Custom Effect



## Firepolo (Nov 15, 2019)

Firepolo submitted a new resource:

Custom Effect - Lightweight plugin for create your own shader effect for OBS Studio.



> *Custom Effect*
> - This lightweight plugin you allow of create your own filters for OBS.
> 
> *Installation*
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## panocha (Sep 19, 2020)

How you create effect? Thanks!


----------



## Firepolo (Jun 17, 2021)

panocha said:


> How you create effect? Thanks!


The effects are created with HLSL language generally, it's a language for programming shader in DirectX for video games.


----------

